# Politieke en andere vis



## ThomasK

Ook vissen inspireert, lijkt mij. Welke figuurlijke woorden/ zegswijzen kent u? 

Ik dacht aan: 
_- een grote vis_ (al is die uitdrukking recent gemunt, denk ik)
_- bot vangen_
_- door de mazen van het net_

Veel verder kom ik niet. Jullie wel ?


----------



## Frank06

- uitvissen
- hengelen (bijv. naar een complimentje vissen of hengelen)
- aan de haak slaan
- achter het net vissen
- iemand in zijn/haar netten verstrikken
- zijn netten drogen

- elk vist op zijn getij
- in troebel water is het goed vissen
- met een zilveren hengel vissen/met een gouden net vissen

...


----------



## Timidinho

- er zijn/zwemmen genoeg vissen in de zee (weet niet of deze ook telt)
- (zich voelen) als een vis in het water


----------



## ThomasK

Door mijn uitgangspunt inzake frequentie vind ik die hieronder de beste :



Frank06 said:


> - uitvissen
> - hengelen (bijv. naar een complimentje vissen of hengelen)
> - aan de haak slaan
> - achter het net vissen
> - ...


 
Bij Timidinho:
- (zich voelen) als een vis in het water 

Of zijn die anderen toch couranter dan ik denk?


----------



## ThomasK

Nog een paar:
- boter bij de vis
- vis noch vlees

O ja, en kunnen wij in België ook zeggen dat de vis verdronken is? Zal minstens geen erkende uitdrukking zijn, maar misschien is dat niet de juiste formulering !


----------



## Frank06

ThomasK said:


> O ja, en kunnen wij in België ook zeggen dat de vis verdronken is?


Ik dacht dat kalveren verdronken... Nog nooit gehoord van een verdronken vis...


----------



## ThomasK

Even snel nagekeken: ik vind één verwijzing naar de uitdrukking, maar ze zal nog niet aanvaard zijn. Nu, ik vond het mooi dat ook vis kon verdrinken...
*Hoe de vette vis verdronk *

(DS, zaterdag 16 februari 2008)


----------

